# temperature



## Dark_templar (Feb 6, 2010)

hi,
i have a question about temperature. i made up a new DWC hydroponic system, and i plugged in 400w HPS lamb. but temperature is about 50 calciuson the plants, how does it effect the plants? u can check the pic


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow   Are you saying that it is 50 celsius (122F)?  If so, this is WAY too hot.  Your plants will die at that temp.  You are going to want to keep temps below 80F (which is about 26.7C)

We request that all pictures be posted directly to this site.  Thanks.


----------



## zem (Feb 9, 2010)

Dark_templar said:
			
		

> hi,
> temperature is about 50 calciuson the plants, how does it effect the plants?


it is a plant oven


----------



## jabba123 (Feb 15, 2010)

yes way to hot ,while on subject what is ideal temp when lights are on then off on the 12 hr


----------



## D3 (Feb 15, 2010)

It is best if you try to keep your temps around 75 degrees (F) lights on & off. Try not to go lower than 68 or higher than 80.


----------



## jabba123 (Feb 15, 2010)

tnx dl


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW, I hope you fixed this asap already.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2010)

jabba123 said:
			
		

> yes way to hot ,while on subject what is ideal temp when lights are on then off on the 12 hr



You want to keep your temps below 80 at lights on and over 60 with lights off.


----------

